# [SOLVED] sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

ok, I have tried to change it so it runs on 1 core, i have updated the game too, what else can i do to fix my problem?

basically when it loads and im on the region screen its ok, but then if i go into a region the <My Sims> window wont close and if i click on build roads or evict my sim it crashes to desktop, im running WinXP SP3 on a ACER ASPIRE 5738G with factory standard hardware


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*

Hello Mercurous,
Have you tried re-installing the game?
Have you updated your laptop's drivers (including your intel GMA video drivers)


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*

yup, only just reformmated and reinstalled XP along with drivers, it was the first game I installed, infact i changed from Win7 to duel boot into XP and win7 to play this since i had the same error on win7 and thought it wasn't compatible (i have yet to put win7 back on, will be doing it tomorrow) all i have is drivers, simcity4 mount and blade, steam but no steam games and a bunch of programs like antivirus and mozilla etc..etc..


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*

To the best of my knowledge i cannot really say what your problem is...i am thinking its the disc you installed it from?


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*

nope, tried 3 separate sets of discs and all have the same problem >_>


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*

All of the other games don't work as well?


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*



elvenleader3 said:


> All of the other games don't work as well?


yup, its definitely the computer or settings not the disc


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*

nevermind i fixed it, it was a problem with my graphics driver, aparantly i had the wrong one installed  thanks all the same guys!


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*

KNEW IT WAS THE DRIVERS! *score!* XD. Come back anytime :wave:


----------



## taarna (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: sim city 4 problem, crashes, tried a bunch of stuff*



mercurous said:


> nevermind i fixed it, it was a problem with my graphics driver, aparantly i had the wrong one installed  thanks all the same guys!


k, i have the same problem (i'm on vista, don't know if that makes any difference)
can you plz tell me how to fix it cos i'm close to killing someone:4-zap:


----------

